# Looking for the RP



## BartBojarski (Jul 29, 2016)

Hi there. I'm bored all the day and I'm looking for a partner for RP. Here is my list what I'd like to do: RP information -- MetalWolfBart's Journal -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
My sona's ref sheet: www.furaffinity.net: Bart's reference sheet by MetalWolfBart


----------



## Vorelover467 (Jul 29, 2016)

Sure I can rp with u. I will happily accept.


----------



## BartBojarski (Jul 29, 2016)

Alright. Do you prefer FA notes or Skype?


----------



## Vorelover467 (Jul 29, 2016)

I have both. It is up to u.


----------



## KittenAdmin (Jul 29, 2016)

Userpage of kittenadmin -- Fur Affinity [dot] net 

Sure!


----------



## Vorelover467 (Jul 29, 2016)

KittenAdmin said:


> Userpage of kittenadmin -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
> 
> Sure!


Do u want to rp with me too?


----------



## KittenAdmin (Jul 29, 2016)

Sure, not really looking for anything naughty or NSFW, just some casual perhaps fantasy RP.


----------



## Vorelover467 (Jul 29, 2016)

KittenAdmin said:


> Sure, not really looking for anything naughty or NSFW, just some casual perhaps fantasy RP.


Ok. Do want to rp in conversation or Skype?


----------



## Vorelover467 (Jul 29, 2016)

BartBojarski said:


> Alright. Do you prefer FA notes or Skype?


What is ur Skype account so I can add u?


----------



## KittenAdmin (Jul 29, 2016)

Convo, I don't really use Skype anymore.


----------

